

FedEx customs duty fee a convenience that makes them a lot of my money - ajayjain
http://blogs.denverpost.com/thebalancesheet/2012/03/29/fedex-customs-duty-fee-unfair/3411/

======
o0-0o
40% of FedEx and UPS revenue comes from these accessorial charges.

Fuel Surcharge Address Correction Surcharge Delivery Area Surcharge Biz vs
Residential Surcharge Customs

etc, etc, etc.

